# 1968 Ram Air Carb Pan .....



## ramairthree (Feb 28, 2009)

do any of you happen to know the diameter of the foam seal that goes on this?

I am putting the upper hood pan and seal for a 1968 on my 1969 with regular scoops that have been opened up. (I know, not year correct, and no cool cable flaps, etc- but I think I actually will have a better breathing set up.)

I am taking the lid off my stock air cleaner, 










replacing the stock type 14inch air filter with a high flow KandN type, and then putting this lid on it.










I was hoping the foam seal for the 1968 would be big enough to put around the top/outer edge of the stock air cleaner.

Or in reality, I may not need to put on the lower seal. The Ram Air HP numbers have always been suspect to me. The cam, head, manifold, etc. changes in my opinion should have given more than the quoted ten to sixteen more HP-
and if they are saying the RA function itself is adding sixteen HP, well, the scoops are just not high enough to bring in all that much air for a ram effect.

I think my "poor man's ram air" set up will allow the engine to breath a ton of cold air compared to the stock snorkel cleaner, or even the stock RA set ups, even if there is no true ram effect.


----------

